# My little white / cream guy



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

he was an odd one in this litter. his coat is silky soft and he has faint cream patches on him. not really sure wot he is but he is deffinately cute 

[url
whiteboy. by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr][/url]

white boy by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like another pied siamese but with short hair and less coloured patches.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea she did say he was siamese. just a piebald one lol


----------

